# Namsung Dual XDMA7715 error code 01



## therealman75 (Jun 26, 2009)

wat is that? how do i fix it


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

huh?

You mean samsung, or is that a off name brand like Alphine? We need a little more information here to help you. Sounds like a computer error.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Actually - he means this head unit.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-GjGCRzgLZCP/p_070XDMA771/Dual-XDMA7715.html

I always consider Dual the brand name. Not sure where Namsung comes from.

Anyways - I think I have this exact head unit somewhere in my basement. I originally had it in my old car. But then when I bought my new car - I just kept the factory head unit until the warranty runs out.

Here's the manual for it. I don't have time to look through it but the error code might be in there.
http://dualav.com/support/manuals/xdma7715.pdf


----------

